# Another tyre question



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Right, my tyres are 5 years old, they came with the van. They're half worn all round as I've rotated them a couple of times. They're the usual 16 inch camping motorhome specific tyres & haven't overwhelmed me with their peformance.

My main gripes are the harsh ride, even at the correct pressures & zero grip on anything other than tarmac. My main use is in Scotland & never during the winter. So they'll never see any snow.

So I'd like something with a bit more grip & more compliant on the road. Can I use a suitably rated van tyre. I'd also like to be well within the load rating for weight. I've got approx 2.2 tonnes on the rear & 1.8 on the fron max, fully loaded.

Advice, ideas & experiences all gratefully received.

TIA, Dave.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dave

I can only suggest you try out the forum Search facility, which Nuke is making easier to use as I type. :wink: 

Quite a few members have contacted tyre companies with various queries, and it might be worth checking which of the companies responded quickly and with useful information . . . if they responded at all?

Then you would at least know which ones might be best to contact with your query.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I support Zebedee (sorry-too many Daves)

When you search look for a lot of info from 'Teenyob' on tyres. 

Geoff


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> I support Zebedee (sorry-too many Daves)
> 
> When you search look for a lot of info from 'Teenyob' on tyres.
> 
> Geoff


Just a small correction, it should be teemyob


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for correction.

I always think of him as 'teen'

No offence Trev, and maybe I will be showing you my new tyres in Stockport soon.

Geoff


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You don't say what size and load rating you are currently running but what about putting your details into here:

http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk/

and see what options come up for commercial tyres. It's difficult to say whether grip will be better or not but I would look at reputable makes like Avon or Continental etc.

JohnW


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Thanks for correction.
> 
> I always think of him as 'teen'
> 
> ...


Which tyres did you go for yourself? (was it the Falken H437 ?)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was a bit limited in choice/availability.

I went for Toyo H09 215/75 16C 113 R, which should be delivered (C.O.D.) on Mon 13th. 

Geoff


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> I was a bit limited in choice/availability.
> 
> I went for Toyo H09 215/75 16C 113 R, which should be delivered (C.O.D.) on Mon 13th.
> 
> Geoff


I have the Toyo H09s and have been delighted with them. I would say that they possibly do wear slightly quicker but I can't see that being a problem with our lowish mileage. Grip on wet grass etc greatly improved and they are brilliant on snow and ice!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How about the road noise Roger.are they quieter.

cabby


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I know you said they were at the correct tyre pressure, but what pressure is that?

I know a lot of people who run around with 80psi in the tyre, because that's what it says on the tyre! That is the maximum pressure.
I run at 55 all round and the ride is good. OK it is a 6 wheeler tag axle but my old 4 wheel Mohican was run at 55-60 depending on load.

I am not saying yours are wrong I am just asking what you run them at?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

after chatting (pm's)to Teemyob I bought a set of Falken winters. £78 a tyre and £6 fitting locally.

Only driven a short distance with them but they appear fine.

Was hoping to get out in the recent snow but it didn't reach this far down  .

Im running them at 58psi front and 65 psi rear and they feel quite firm in a lightly loaded 3.5 er


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Avon*



Wizzo said:


> You don't say what size and load rating you are currently running but what about putting your details into here:
> 
> http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk/
> 
> ...


hello John, the Continental tyres, mostly are very good. But like any manufacturer. Not everything they make or brand is good.

Goodyear make one, of if not thee best ranges of winter car tyres, UltraGrip including the 7 & 8 series. That is not just my humble opinion (we run two cars on the 7's and one on the 8's). But the opinion of many of the big German testers rate them too. But Goodyears Cargo Vector (M+S rated) tyre has been reported as dire for grip and noise.

Avon make some very very good and very very expensive tyres for some incredibly expensive cars.

Many including Avon also Brand a lot of cheap Chinese sh1t.

Despite having recommended some models of Matador tyres in the Past. I am helping someone out with a very bad experience of Matador Nordica's. I will post the outcome when we have sorted the legal side out. In the meantime, I would advise buyers to beware of buying this brand and version.

Look out for the big and welcome changes coming to labeling of tyres soon.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*reminds me of*



nicholsong said:


> I support Zebedee (sorry-too many Daves)
> 
> When you search look for a lot of info from 'Teenyob' on tyres.
> 
> Geoff


What was the name of that film where Woody Harrelson says the line.....

You and your "ice cream records" ?

(if you have seen it, you will understand and give the answer).

TeeMyob.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> How about the road noise Roger.are they quieter.
> 
> cabby


I don't think they are quieter, cabby, in fact I have Michelin winters fitted on my Vectra Estate and there is probably a little bit more road noise noticeable at speed. However, on the 'van I have to say there is no discernible difference, it's no doubt drowned out by all the other noises from the engine, oven shelves rattling, bulkhead wind noise, etc!! And anyway I have a great 7 speaker sound system in the 'van , including an active sub base woofer under the driver's seat. 8)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Wanli?? TM

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres or Film*



Glandwr said:


> Wanli?? TM
> 
> Dick


Thought that was the Film answer at first !

No and Yes.

TM


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, thanks for the replies. I realised that I hadn't provided a whole lot of information regards make pressures etc, but I'm nowhere near the van :x I'll have another trawl through the archives & see what I can find out there.

DJP. The pressures are around 55-65 psi dependant on load. I've weighed the van empty & fully loaded then phoned Continental. They gave me the pressures for both axles empty & fully loaded. Can't recall what they are exactly but I made up a label with the pressures on & stuck it just inside the door. 

I'm off to the search facility to see what comes up.

Many thanks, Dave.


----------

